# Fink X11 et XFree86



## benko (11 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,

Je suis débutant sous Fink. Après installation de Fink, des Développers tools et de Fink Commander pour avoir une  interface graphique. J'ai donc essayé de compiler un package.
Lors du processus, Fink me disait que j'avais déjà un X11 d'installé et qu'il ne réussissait pas à écrire dessus. 

- Il me conseillait de détruire les répertoires /usr/X11 et /etc/X11
ce que j'ai fait
- Il me conseillait ensuite d'installer Xfree86 par Fink
ce que j'ai fait.

Par contre, j'ai l'impression que les applications qui utilisaient X11 ne fonctionnent plus (OpenOffice par exemple). 

Que faut-il que je fasse ? Réinstaller X11 ? ou réinstaller OpenOffice ?

Merci de votre aide...

Benko


----------



## benko (11 Avril 2006)

Je viens d'essayer de réinstaller X11 depuis le DVD de Tiger, OpenOffice ne se lance plus non plus...

Quelqu'un a une idée de la solution ?

Merci de votre aide 

Benko


----------



## benko (11 Avril 2006)

J'appelle un peu à l'aide car c'est vraiment dérangeant car je ne sais pas réinstaller OpenOffice !

Merci à celui qui saura me sortir l'épine du pieds ;-)


----------



## FjRond (12 Avril 2006)

Tout est expliqué sur le site de fink.
Je vous conseillerais de reprendre une installation propre et de supprimer /sw, /usr/X11R6 et /etc/X11; dans un Terminal, tapez ceci (sans le « $ » et en espectant rigoureusement les espaces) et saisissez votre mot de passe à la demande (à l'aveugle) :

```
$ sudo rm /sw
$ sudo rm /usr/X11R6 
$ sudo rm /etc/X11
```
Puis réinstallez X11 et X11-SDK à partir du DVD (X11-SDK est dans le dossiers des Developer tools).
Ensuite, réinstallez fink, et commencez par la mise à jour de fink avec FinkCommander. N'essayez pas d'installer xfree86. En principe, fink installe de lui-même le paquet virtuel system-xfree86. Éventuellement, si cela n'est pas fait, lancez l'intallation de ce paquet.


----------



## benko (13 Avril 2006)

Merci pour votre aide.

Question bête : j'essaie de réinstaller X11SDK depuis le DVD de Tiger mais lorsque je lance le package d'install et que je sélectionne le disque de destination, il me met : "rien à installer".
- ça veut dire qu'il considère que X11SDK est déjà installé ?
- ou qu'il y a un souci ?

Merci d'avance.

Benko


----------



## FjRond (13 Avril 2006)

benko a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour votre aide.
> 
> Question bête : j'essaie de réinstaller X11SDK depuis le DVD de Tiger mais lorsque je lance le package d'install et que je sélectionne le disque de destination, il me met : "rien à installer".
> - ça veut dire qu'il considère que X11SDK est déjà installé ?
> ...


Probablement parce que X11SDK est bien installé.


----------



## benko (14 Avril 2006)

Parfait,

J'ai donc réinstallé Fink et mis à jour.
J'ai fait le test d'installer inkskape avec Finkcommander.

L'installation, il télécharge des packages, mais au bout d'une heure, voici ce qu'il me dit :



> Error: fink thinks that the package it is about to build:
> xfree86 (4.5.0-24)
> is currently being built by another fink process. That build
> process has a timestamp of:
> ...


Une idée de l'erreur ? et de comment la résoudre ?


----------



## FjRond (14 Avril 2006)

Avez-vous installé system-xfree86 avant d'installer le paquet ?
Ici, fink vous demande quelque chose :

```
If this is not true (perhaps the previous build process crashed?),
just remove the fink package:
fink remove fink-buildlock-xfree86-4.5.0-24
Then retry whatever you did that led to the present error.
```
Donc lancez la commande demandée :

```
$ fink remove fink-buildlock-xfree86-4.5.0-24
```


----------



## benko (14 Avril 2006)

Parfait, ça fonctionne enfin...
Un grand merci.

Deux question subsidiaires :
- Comment on fait pour compiler avec Fink une appli dont on a les sources en local mais pas sur les serveurs distants de Fink ?
- est-il possible de lancer une application compilée avec Fink par une icone du dock plutôt que par une ligne de commande ?

Merci de votre éclairage savant. ;-)


----------



## FjRond (14 Avril 2006)

benko a dit:
			
		

> Parfait, ça fonctionne enfin...
> Un grand merci.


Pas de quoi  


			
				benko a dit:
			
		

> Deux question subsidiaires :
> - Comment on fait pour compiler avec Fink une appli dont on a les sources en local mais pas sur les serveurs distants de Fink ?


Là je ne suis pas sûr de ma réponse, n'ayant à mon actif qu'une expérience : la compilation d'AucTeX, la version distribuée par fink étant obsolète. Je n'ai pas eu à utiliser fink, mais simplement ./configure, make et make install.
Mais de deux choses l'une : soit le paquet est porté sur PPC (ou MacIntel), et gcc fait son travail; soit ce n'est pas le cas, et vous le faites vous-même ou attendez qu'un développeur le fasse (moi je ne sais pas).
Avez-vous configuré fink pour les instables? Cela donne un plus grand choix de paquets. Il suffit de modifier la ligne débutant par Trees dans le fichier /sw/etc/fin.conf comme ceci (attention, il faut que ce soit en une seule ligne) : 

```
Trees: local/main stable/main stable/crypto local/bootstrap unstable/main unstable/crypto
```
Puis vous refaites un selfupdate suivi d'un update-all.


			
				benko a dit:
			
		

> - est-il possible de lancer une application compilée avec Fink par une icone du dock plutôt que par une ligne de commande ?
> Merci de votre éclairage savant. ;-)


Pour les applications fonctionnant avec X11, il faut sélectionner le menu Application ==> Personnaliser le menu; dans la colonne « Nom menu », vous mettez le nom de l'application, par exemple _Gnumeric_, et dans la colonne « commande » son chemin d'accès : /sw/bin/gnumeric-1.4.1. Vous n'aurez plus ensuite qu'à sélectionner le nom de l'application dans le menu du même nom pour l'ouvrir.
Deuxième solution : un script de Terminal que vous placez dans le Dock. Dans un Terminal, tapez :

```
$ echo "open-x11 gnumeric; killall Terminal" >> gnumeric.command
$ chmod 755 gnumeric.command
```
Cela crée un fichier gnumeric.command dans votre répertoire personnel, que vous pouvez placer n'importe où, et que vous pouvez glisser dans le Dock, côté droit.
Voilà.
Une dernière chose : lisez la doc en français sur l'utilisation de fink et faites régulièrement  les mises à jour. Tout ira bien.


----------



## benko (15 Avril 2006)

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide


----------



## FjRond (15 Avril 2006)

benko a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup pour votre aide


Y a pas de quoi  
Pour fink, ça n'est pas mal d'apprendre à utiliser le Terminal. Il y a à ce sujets plein de bons tutoriels.


----------



## benko (16 Avril 2006)

Oui, je suis en train de m'y mettre.
Mais Fink va au dela du Terminal car il fait appel également à des notions de compilation.


----------



## FjRond (16 Avril 2006)

benko a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je suis en train de m'y mettre.
> Mais Fink va au dela du Terminal car il fait appel également à des notions de compilation.


Personnellement, je n'ai pas trop de notions de compilation, et ça ne me gêne pas pour fink. Par contre, je fais presque tout dans Terminal.
Je remarque aussi que la plupart de ceux qui annoncent des problèmes avec fink se servent de FinkCommander. Probablement parce qu'avec la GUI, on comprend moins bien ce qu'on fait.
En ce qui me concerne, les seuls problèmes que je rencontre avec fink sont ceux liés aux bogues des paquets, en général très vite réparés (dans la demi-journée qui suit).
J'ai d'autre part remarqué que la mise à jour pouvait poser problème lorsque des scripts utilisent certaines commandes dans /sw/bin ou /sw/sbin en même temps, ce qui est le cas chez moi avec GeekTool. Je le désactive pendant un selfupdate, un update-all ou une install.


----------

